# who is out today hunting goose and teal?



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Decided to save a vacation day and go hunting tomorrow. so exciting to get out after a year. sure like to shoot a couple of those damn Canadian goose. keep us posted if you go with picture.


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Lot's of water today. Northeastern wind is ripping. Seeing good amounts of wood ducks, very few mallards though. Zero goose or teal sightings thus far.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

I was planning on hunting for a quick hour before work, but ended up just getting a work out. I got turned around walking through a thicket and after 30 mins ended up back under the clearing where I started - funny how you can completely lose sense of direction avoiding thorns with a bag of decoys and a shotgun. At that point I decided to just head in to work and try get out early to get a head start up north. Although I never made it to the water, it was still refreshing to stand in the fog and watch the sun peak up over the trees. Hope everyone haas good luck today!


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nope saving my vacation days for when the action gets good later in the season. Hitting it tomorrow morning can't wait this day is going to drag on.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Nope. May not even hunt waterfowl until sometime in October


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm out right now, at least for a little while longer anyway. Had a group of teal buzz over my head from behind early, and have seen a few groups of geese. Mostly 2's and 3's, and one group of about 15ish. No shots yet.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I am in a field with 3 geese down so far. My young dogs first real hunt. He is doing great so far. Marked a 100 yd + sailing bird and retrieved it. Still need some more work on carrying these big birds. He had to stop about 6 or 7 times on the way back.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Bmac said:


> I am in a field with 3 geese down so far. My young dogs first real hunt. He is doing great so far. Marked a 100 yd + sailing bird and retrieved it. Still need some more work on carrying these big birds. He had to stop about 6 or 7 times on the way back.


No other geese wanted to play today but I am happy just to be back in the field! 

Several groups of geese passed up high and heading back to water. I also saw lots of ducks and had quite a few woodies buzz the spread.


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Early morning limit in SE Michigan.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Pat P said:


> I was planning on hunting for a quick hour before work, but ended up just getting a work out. I got turned around walking through a thicket and after 30 mins ended up back under the clearing where I started - funny how you can completely lose sense of direction avoiding thorns with a bag of decoys and a shotgun. At that point I decided to just head in to work and try get out early to get a head start up north. Although I never made it to the water, it was still refreshing to stand in the fog and watch the sun peak up over the trees. Hope everyone haas good luck today!


Sounds like my first year. Then I got a GPS, so satellites were tracking me as I bumbled in the brush.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Hunted a large public marsh with no one else around. Ended with 4 greenwings. Saw a couple blue wings but didn't get any shots at them. Lots of wood ducks around and good numbers of mallards.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

6 man limit by 9am and my little brother got his first band. Great start to the season.


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Took 17 this morning. One banded goose


----------



## kozbones (Sep 7, 2010)

Was at fish point this morning. Guys in the zones around got some, but I didn't pull the trigger. I should have on a lone goose. 
Still a great first hunt with my son.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

FP was loaded yesterday with one zone being absolutely covered. I'm sure whoever hunted that zone did very well today.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Finished with 14 this morning.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I am under the understanding that there was a "fight" out near LEMP today. The park, and Brownstown, police were called out to "defuse" an argument over a goose.

Good reason to have stated home.


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

Got 4 on a solo this morning, should have gotten my 5 but if you don't practice, your going to whiff on a few


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Birds worked really well and managed 20 birds with 3 bands this morning.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

It needs to be tomorrow already you guys are killing me with these pics.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Called the hunt at 7:30 with 24 down. One shy of a limit but decided to save the field for another day.


----------



## Hisoutdoorsman (May 20, 2009)

Great opener for the boys in west Michigan.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

good job guys, you did a good number on those local geese. Me and Dan Koustas are going to water to get a couple, hopefully. I need a field.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

With the way the weather has been this past August I kept telling the boys I wouldn't be surprised to see some northern birds come down. We weren't just bustin up locals. Had a few big flocks drop from the heavens. The band this morning came from Ontario, it was 5 years old. Not saying it couldn't have setup shop in our area but there are definitely some northern birds around.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Duck-Hunter said:


> With the way the weather has been this past August I kept telling the boys I wouldn't be surprised to see some northern birds come down. We weren't just bustin up locals. Had a few big flocks drop from the heavens. The band this morning came from Ontario, it was 5 years old. Not saying it couldn't have setup shop in our area but there are definitely some northern birds around.


I got told I was FOS for saying this but the last couple days a surplus of birds showed up. An unusual amount for this early in the year. We sat at the cabin yesterday watching wave after wave of geese come out of the north high as hell and drop into the bay. These birds were acting like a push of molts.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Ha, I was waiting for someone(not you, we are on the same page) to say something and I know it's still coming. I've been doing this for a long time and we shoot our fair share of birds. The last week-week in a half I've heard geese flying over the house around midnight. We saw a lot of birds flying all over scouting and this morning. Definitely a lot of birds around just a shortage on wheat this year. Which my land owners were kidding last year when they said have fun finding wheat this season.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Ha, I was waiting for someone(not you, we are on the same page) to say something and I know it's still coming. I've been doing this for a long time and we shoot our fair share of birds. The last week-week in a half I've heard geese flying over the house around midnight. We saw a lot of birds flying all over scouting and this morning. Definitely a lot of birds around just a shortage on wheat this year. Which my land owners were kidding last year when they said have fun finding wheat this season.


I was just telling my buddy we are ether going to have a amazing teal day tomorrow or we won't. With this weather I'm scared it pushed the local teal outa my honey hole. Past 2 years watched them all summer long.


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

Definitely new birds showed up in the last day or so. Riding the northeastern breeze down. Things are looking good for this season. Might actually get to see some flight birds this year. Spent a lot of time chasing locals and stragglers last season.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

usually we get a big push around the 25th of Sept.... I think the first push is just a little early... the numbers in the UP are up over the last week so I am not surprised to see the first push south...


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

We had a good opener!


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Added 40 more to the talley this morning and done by 8 am. Helps when you drop 15 out of one flock and 12 of out another.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Thursday with the north wind, there was a lot of family flights from up north heading south in N.E. St Clair Country.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Teal did not want to corporate seen about 70 teal not one wanted to work. They all dropped into a swamp on the lake. Only seen one flock of geese and one single met his maker. Really odd past 5 years the lake had a lot of goose activity but not this morning you all are killing them all in the fields haha.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

cronkdre said:


> Added 40 more to the talley this morning and done by 8 am. Helps when you drop 15 out of one flock and 12 of out another.
> View attachment 268447


Awesome!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

cronkdre said:


> Added 40 more to the talley this morning and done by 8 am. Helps when you drop 15 out of one flock and 12 of out another.
> View attachment 268447


good shooting, you got to video tape your hunt. that is going to be a sight to see 15 dropping. we shot at two singles on Lake Erie near metropark and missed. no big flocks in the area.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

fsamie1 said:


> good shooting, you got to video tape your hunt. that is going to be a sight to see 15 dropping. we shot at two singles on Lake Erie near metropark and missed. no big flocks in the area.


Wish we would have had it on video. I think 20 came in and only 4 or 5 got out. The flock of 12 was cooler. 12 in and 0 out. No educating birds.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

wow, some great starts to the 2017/2018 waterfowl season.


----------



## hammerdown (Sep 28, 2011)

96 in 4 days 5 bands


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Ended up with 12 geese and two teal for three days hunting with 2 guys. 1 banded goose, banded in Indiana. He decided to fly north and got whacked. Water so high in the bay, its hard to find "teal water". Where I once stood ankle deep is now waste deep. Where is was waste deep is over your waders! Just hopping the high water drowns out some phrag. Did lots of scouting, drank some cold beverages and did some more scouting. Burned through 13 gallons of fuel in the new retro hdr mud motor in 4 days.  Fun but bring on the migrators.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

The first three days were pretty good for us. 25 total between 4 hunters. A Jack Miner band for my son, his first two bands ever.

Smoke, DeadBird, Swampboss... you guys coming out?

Ken


----------

